# Namarië...Good-bye Threads. . .(merged)



## faila (Apr 25, 2003)

*Apology and Good Bye*

Most of you probobly dont know who I am. And many of those that know who I am wish they didnt. It is time for me now to leave, so many things going on in my life, so little time for yet another MB. 
I would like to apologize to those who I offended(mainly in the guild of politics). Yes i think Im right, but the way I said that was demeaning. In truth I am not better than the rest of you.
Im leaving this site, not because of any one or anything, but because of lack of time. The fact that two of my grandparents are extremely Ill and Ill be visiting them often, and with my schooling I will no longer have time for this website. Heck I might lose internet because my dad lost his job.
I would like now to say a few things to some people, those who welcomed me here, and the mods for forgiving my many trespasses. I would like to thank oren for introducing me to the world of MB RPing. And I would like to thank Elliot for pointing out to me that I my nationalistic spirit really was on the verge of offending people. I would like to thank everyone else here thats has communicated with me. WEll any one can get in touch with me atleast for a while at [email protected] or istant message me at hyperact1vity. I also have MSN messenger but I cant remember my handel.............
It was fun while it lasted, debating and stiring up trouble. It was fun to be with all of you. I guess its a posibility that if things in my life improve I will be back, but I doubt it.
I will check on this thread later today, and that will most likely be it.
Anyway May God bless you all. May God bless your respective nations. May You all see the truth. And may God bless america.
Goodbye.


----------



## Gandalf White (Apr 25, 2003)

Sorry to see you go. We had the same views almost, just expressed differently. Hope everything works out on your end. I'll be praying for you.



GW


----------



## Oren (Apr 25, 2003)

wow... your leaving... I didn't even see that one comming...
We'll all miss you! And you will definatly be in out prayers... I hope to see you around... It was really nice meeting you, and I really hope things turn around for you...


----------



## Idril (Apr 25, 2003)

Hey faila, although I didn't agreed with many of your posts and points of view (gosh, we would have no debates if we all agreed with each other and it make life more interesting). I am sad you're leaving though, but if at anytime you feel you will be able to rejoin us - I'm sure you'll be welcomed.

Hope everything works out ok for you and your family (be assured, we all have our rough times in life and we strive and survive).


----------



## HLGStrider (Apr 25, 2003)

DANG!

I'm gonna miss you. You were definitely an interesting person. . .and about one of three people on this site with my political persuasions. . .I'm going to get very lonely. . .

oh well.

I will be praying for you.


----------



## Eriol (Apr 25, 2003)

Farewell, good faila... I'll add my prayers to what has been said above, and I hope you come back soon.


----------



## Lantarion (Apr 25, 2003)

Oh dear.. Well, godspeed Faila.


----------



## Niniel (Apr 26, 2003)

Goodbye faila! I didn't agree with most of the things you said, but if there are no different opinions, there would be no debates, and that would be very dull. Hope everything goes well with your family!


----------



## Mindy_O_Lluin (Apr 26, 2003)

Sorry your troubles are taking you away. You definitely were a stirrer-upper!  
But we need that sometimes. 
I would recommend to your dad to get a cheapy internet service instead of AOL. Or just tell AOL you want to quit and they will offer you two free months!  
Hope he finds a job soon.


----------



## Beleg (Apr 26, 2003)

Though our views never matched, Being on the opposite sides of the globe, yet i am sorry to see you going faila, and if ever you were offended by words of mine, i ask pardon for they were not intented at anyone personally. I hope that circumstances will get better and you'd be able to join this forum later. I hope your father gets a job. May God help you in your quest. 
Hoping to see you later sometime in life, 
-Beleg.


----------



## Eliot (Apr 26, 2003)

*Re: Apology and Good Bye*



> _Originally posted by faila _*And I would like to thank Elliot for pointing out to me that I my nationalistic spirit really was on the verge of offending people.*



You're welcome. I'm sorry that I had to offend you so many times to get my point across.   I really will miss you, Faila. Truly.

Sincerely, your Right-wing brother, your brother in Christ, your friend, Eliot

God bless, and I hope your lot in life improves.


----------



## munchkin (Apr 26, 2003)

Goodbye faila, and I hope that everything goes well. I hope your grandparents get better, and your dad finds a job. I am sorry for everything that has happened in the JCH. He just got worked up a bit. Anyways, I'm sorry that you are leaving, but bye.


----------



## Feanorian (Apr 26, 2003)

I know we never comunicated although we did take place in some discussions in the guild of politics and I admire your boldness and your love for our country, I too will be praying for you. Hope you can return one day. farewell.


----------



## Gil-Galad (Apr 27, 2003)

I'm sorry that you have to leave the forum.I'm always sorry when someone leaves it.Although I do not know you I wish you luck and I hope you'll come back some day!


----------



## FREEDOM! (May 11, 2003)

Good-bye, and good luck.


----------



## Eliot (Jul 23, 2003)

*I'm leaving....*

Hey all, I'd like to announce that I'm leaving The Tolkien Forum. I know, it was fun, but I have more important things to do in life, a lot of them I don't do because of my addiction to TTF. Lately, I've gotten bored with the site, so it's like I just don't care.

I don't think I'll ever come back to just look around again. Here are some people I'd like to thank:

Elendil3119, for being a friend
Ciryaher, for being a friend, and helping in the Guild of Politics
Rangerdave, for teaching me some things
Éomond, for helping me have a good time in the Guild of Mithril Knights (which I left about a month ago...)
Idril, for teaching me some things after I was a jerk, and then being nice to me...
Eriol, for SO many things....he really made some debates really interesting 
Everybody in_the Guild of Politics, for helping me in debates, and others for enlightening me in some different topics 
Webmaster, for creating this website
Beorn, for helping with the site
All the former, and current moderators

There are so many more to thank, I just can't remember their names right now. I'll quit the forums at 8 (central time zone USA) tonight.

I'd like to ask forgiveness to anybody I've offended, and didn't ask to forgive me earlier.

Thanks again,
Eliot


----------



## Beleg (Jul 23, 2003)

I will miss you greatly. Do as you think best, but don't you think that from time to time, you'll can reserve an hour or two for TTF and could visit it sometimes?
I didn't have the honor of chatting with you personally but I really respect your patriotic view in GOP and your addmitance of falia's mistakes when he sometimes went overboard.


----------



## Eriol (Jul 23, 2003)

Wow. We'll miss you Eliot (in fact I've been missing you for a while now  ).

Drop by once in a while if you can (i.e., do not ask the Webmaster to delete your account! ). 

... you're probably making a good decision, even if you WILL be missed. But I think you can visit us, say, when ROTK is released. Right?


----------



## Beorn (Jul 23, 2003)

Awww shucks....

I hope you work everything out. When you've got that done, remember your very own sig: Blessed is the man who remains steadfast under trial, for when he has stood the test he will receive the crown of life, which God has promised to those who love Him.

Come back when you can. 

Mike


----------



## Eliot (Jul 23, 2003)

I'll try to drop in every once in a while.


----------



## Eliot (Jul 23, 2003)

Oh, I'd like some quick advice....should I unsubscribe from all the threads I'm subscribed to? Just because I'm leaving. If I _don't_ unsubsribe, it's like I'm not even "leaving".

I'm sorta split on the matter.


----------



## Arvedui (Jul 23, 2003)

If you drop in every now and then, which I sincerely hope that you do, I suggest that you keep your subscriptions, or at least those that you feel are most interesting. That way, it will be easy for you to keep track of what has been happening.

I will miss you 

Good luck, and God bless.


----------



## Celebthôl (Jul 23, 2003)

Ahhh man  thats a massive shame, it was great to know you, and though we didnt always see eye to eye *cough*Noahs ark thread*cough* ill still miss you greatly 

~Thôl~


----------



## Eledhwen (Jul 23, 2003)

*YOU'LL BE BACK*

It's all too easy, even if you delete all cookies, to type www.thetolkienforum.com and bring up the familiar green screen. Next you'll just take a peek at the latest posts and see something you just *have* to comment on because it's so funny/outrageous/cool/novel/interesting/unlikely/stupid etc...

TTFN, but

Yes .... you'll be back


----------



## BlackCaptain (Jul 23, 2003)

NOOO!!! Who will play the Name Game with me now?!?!?! 

Eliot, I'll miss you. You were one of the people I was more ascociated with here at TTF... *sigh* Oh well...

I'll miss you with passion


----------



## Uminya (Jul 23, 2003)

*sniffs* Someone thanked me! *weeps and hugs Eliot*

But Eledhwen is right, you know


----------



## Eliot (Jul 24, 2003)

This will be my last post for a while. I'll, as I said earlier, check in every once in a while.

Wow, Ciryaher...didn't know you were so emotional....   


BlackCaptain, it's ok. There's probably _someone_ out there who'd like to continue the Name Game.  

Well, TTFN


----------



## HLGStrider (Jul 24, 2003)

Two words:

Dang
Bye-bye.

I think that is basically the whole point to this post well sumerized.


----------



## Idril (Jul 24, 2003)

Aww Eliot...*sniffle, sniffle* I'll miss you It's been great seeing you mature and grow on the forum. 

I know exactly where you're coming from though, as I went through a period of being nearly obsessed with the forum and was on it all the time and neglecting other things, but recently I've also got a bit bored (ok guys, don't shoot ) and it's allowed me to 'escape the pull of the forum' . I figure it's a summer thing and it will be resolved by the creep of winter.

I do hope you will be back and 'touch base' with your friends every now and then


----------



## Arvedui (Jul 24, 2003)

Is it wrong to be obsessed with this forum?
Does that mean I am wrong in planning parts of my vacation so that I can have acces to Internet? 

Just kidding! 

I hope to see you soon, Eliot! Bye-bye.


----------



## Feanorian (Jul 24, 2003)

Even though you won't see this I still post. Its a shame to see you go. You are a true patriot. Thanks for your great contributions.


----------



## Elendil3119 (Jul 24, 2003)

Aw, man! I'm really sad to see you go, Eliot.  I'll miss you a lot!


----------



## Anamatar IV (Oct 10, 2003)

*Summer eventually turns to winter...*

I have never liked Tolkien less than I do now. I no longer have a desire to know about the Silmarils or the Hobbits or the Dwarves. I don't want to finish HoMe. I don't even want to delve the mystery of the Numenorean's flying ships, a topic that interested me _greatly_ just a few months ago. Because of this, I am leaving TTF. What's the point of coming to The Tolkien Forum if you don't like Tolkien? I haven't read a thread in any one of the book forums in over a month. And what's the point of scrolling up and down a main page of a website for half an hour just waiting for a post in the Guild of Politics? There is no point.

Sorry...but there's more.

I'm no longer going to be on MSN. I am uninstalling messenger late tomorrow. My life has been growing steadily more hectic and challenging (not a bad thing at all!!!!) When I _do_ come online, which will be roughly once or twice a week, I'm going to check my email and make a post or two over at http://middleearthrpg.com . I'm removing myself from IM so I don't get sucked into those enjoyable conversations I have so much with you guys.

It's been so much fun you guys. Thanks for all the knowledge, know-how, and all the laughs. Good-bye and have a good life!


----------



## Starflower (Oct 10, 2003)

I wish you all the best, and hope you find joy in Tolkien again

xxxx


----------



## Confusticated (Oct 10, 2003)

I assume you'll at least come back to read this thread. Maybe you'll regain interest in Middle-earth one day and come back... I don't know.

It was great having you around here though, and very fun goofing around on MSN and with silly animations... I'll miss it.


----------



## Gothmog (Oct 10, 2003)

Summer turnes to Winter. The wheel turns and Winter turns to Spring and then to Summer once more and the Cycle starts again. You may yet return to your love of Tolkien and find Fun and enjoyment on these fora once more.

Until then Take care and enjoy your life.


----------



## DGoeij (Oct 10, 2003)

I don't get it. As winter comes, I'm bound to be retreating deep into my book closet again and I will certainly pick up on my Tolkien readings. These long and cold evenings are the reason mankind invented books.

Not mentioning the fact that next month the TTT-EE (do not say that out loud in public ) will be out in the stores and in December.....


----------



## Eliot (Oct 10, 2003)

*Re: Summer eventually turns to winter...*



> _Originally posted by Anamatar IV _
> *I'm removing myself from IM so I don't get sucked into those enjoyable conversations I have so much with you guys.*



You mean no more baseball debates???    

I'll miss you Anamatar.


----------



## Feanorian (Oct 10, 2003)

> I'm no longer going to be on MSN.



No more political debates my friend? Alas, the forum will miss you greatly. I hope you enjoy your sabbatical (though you say it will be more, there is always that chance you will return  ).

Stay cool and remember: You are just another donkey


----------



## baragund (Oct 10, 2003)

I know how you feel 'Matar. I've gone years without picking up a Tolkien book or even thinking about it. Hopefully, you'll come full circle some day and get interested in it again.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Oct 10, 2003)

I know you'll be back some day 'matar.

Till we meet again, take care! We miss you already!


----------



## Galdor (Oct 10, 2003)

Alas! TTF is struck a heavy blow and suffers great loss... We'll miss you bro!


----------



## Khamul (Oct 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Gothmog _
> *Summer turnes to Winter. The wheel turns and Winter turns to Spring and then to Summer once more and the Cycle starts again. You may yet return to your love of Tolkien and find Fun and enjoyment on these fora once more.
> 
> Until then Take care and enjoy your life.
> ...



That means, "Read Wheel of Time instead!" 

Good luck in life, you aren't the only one who has 'left.' I planned on leaving, but I still come around time to time.


----------



## Aulë (Oct 11, 2003)

Seeya round, Damnamatar 
You'll be back... They always come back...


----------



## Gothmog (Oct 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Khamul _
> *That means, "Read Wheel of Time instead!"
> *


 No. I Ching.


----------



## Beleg (Oct 11, 2003)

> I have never liked Tolkien less than I do now. I no longer have a desire to know about the Silmarils or the Hobbits or the Dwarves. I don't want to finish HoMe. I don't even want to delve the mystery of the Numenorean's flying ships, a topic that interested me greatly just a few months ago.



I know the feeling. Right now I am feeling tired of Tolkien and anything related to him, it is a burden and a burden which at the moment I dont feel willing to undertake. My Tolkien interest has wanned, not disappeared as Anamatar's [I still find his books enjoyable] but considerbly reduced. 

But I hope it will surface again if I take a small break. I won't be visiting TTF much, certainly not participating in any energy consuming thread, perhaps once every month/fortnight. I hope I will be back next spring to extract some fun from visits. 
I feel like Ramgana who posted a thread about this 'tiredness' in Guild of Periaur. 
Anyway Cheers Anamatar and have a rolicking time whatever you do!


----------



## Confusticated (Oct 12, 2003)

I am sorry to hear this, Beleg. You are the main person I discuss the books with at TTF. 

Knowing at least you will reply to a thread is the main thing which causes me not to hesitate when starting a topic. And Inderjit doesn't post much now... you two have been the main people into the same topics as I am. But thanks for all the discussion... it has been some of the most enjoyable in all my time at TTF.


----------



## Sarah (Oct 12, 2003)

I'll miss you. *tear*


----------



## Arvedui (Oct 12, 2003)

So long, Animator 
I am looking forward to your return.

And you too, Beleg!

You'll be missed, both of you!!!!!


----------



## Niniel (Oct 13, 2003)

I've only been gone for 3 days and everybody is leaving! What's happening???
Though I do understand why; lately I haven't been as interested in Tolkien's works as I was before; but I hope my interest will return if I take a break and when I have more time to read. BUt on the other hand I like to talk to you guys, so I don't bother at all about people discussing non-TOlkien related topics.


----------



## BlackCaptain (Oct 13, 2003)

What has this place come to?
Why all of a sudden are we like this?
I wish i knew what the main cause was...
I'm almost inclined to leave now...

dont worry though! i wont!


----------



## Úlairi (Jan 20, 2004)

*I métima canwanya...*

I know that I've only been here a little while, but my last year of schooling is coming up, and I can certainly say that I have not been very sedulous in my studies for the past two years (mainly a result of TTF and other boards that interest me ). However, as I am now entering my final (and most important year) of schooling, I am going to have to leave TTF altogether for around 10 or so months, and go it 'cold turkey'.  Unfortunately I'm probably going to suffer some sort of withdrawal, leaving such a wonderful community often does that to one's self.  My father's best friend died the other day, he fell off the roof painting someone's house, which is why I haven't been on as of late also, and not to mention that my neurotically psychotic control-freak grandmother (whom I haven't seen in two years) is now coming to stay here as she is a friend of the now widowed wife. I very much doubt that I will be on TTF before I go back to school on Tuesday. I would like to thank Beorn and WM for giving me the wonderful opportunity to come back on to TTF, unfortunately, the one thing that wasn't so wonderful was the timing!  All that I ask is that you allow me a position when I come back on (hopefully) in ten months or so. So, basically, the only thing that you can't do is wipe my account in one of your 'clean-ups', however, if the board gets too busy, and bad comes to worse, then you can*'t* delete my name!  

Well, adios amigos and keep smiling! 

*Namárië! Eru laitalyë ilya! Rucin ambarnya. Mori ná órënya i lúmënna autalë nossënya. Lelyannan i anga carcarambar. Namárië nossënya!*


----------



## Elbereth (Jan 21, 2004)

Sorry to see you go after being back for such a short period of time...You will be missed. 

However, I wish you the best of luck in all of your endeavors. Take care!


----------



## Úlairi (Jan 21, 2004)

Elbereth said:


> Sorry to see you go after being back for such a short period of time...You will be missed.
> 
> However, I wish you the best of luck in all of your endeavors. Take care!



Thanks a lot Elb, I will now miss this all the more.


----------



## celebdraug (Jan 21, 2004)

We are gonna miss you!  And good luck in you studies


----------



## Úlairi (Jan 21, 2004)

Thanks a lot Antulcadraug!


----------



## Inderjit S (Jan 21, 2004)

Well, it is sad to see such a illustrious and adept and knowledgeable scholar leave. We need more people like you. I will miss your crazy theories.


----------



## Úlairi (Jan 22, 2004)

Inderjit S said:


> Well, it is sad to see such a illustrious and adept and knowledgeable scholar leave. We need more people like you. I will miss your crazy theories.



Ah! Indeed, I will miss our conversations.


----------



## Gil-Galad (Jan 22, 2004)

We will miss you Ulairi.I hope to see you here sooner than 10 months.


----------



## Úlairi (Jan 22, 2004)

Gil-Galad said:


> We will miss you Ulairi.I hope to see you here sooner than 10 months.



Thankyou kindly Gil-galad.  I hope so too!


----------



## Úlairi (Jan 26, 2004)

*Métima canwanya...*

Yeah, well, I'm gone, this'll be my last post for 10 months (probably ), I wish you all good fortune for the next few months of your lives and may God smile on you all. 

Oh! And a special goodbye to Aerin and Elbereth, I hope everything goes well for you at college Aerin (knock 'em dead ), and I hope that you find your dream-job (and congrats about 'you know what' again ) Elbereth. I also wish to thank Beorn and WM for allowing me back on TTF, unfortunately I wasn't able to explore and dabble with it a little longer.  Well, I'm off to finish my last year of high school tomorrow, wish me luck. Goodbye TTF!  

Cheers,

Úlairi.

*Namárië! Eru laitalyë ilya! Rucin ambarnya. Mori ná órënya i lúmënna autalë nossënya. Lelyannan i anga carcarambar. Namárië nossënya!*

P.S. If I manage to successfully leave TTF 'cold turkey', I can be contacted at my e-mail address(es) [email protected] and/or [email protected], whatever you prefer, it's likely that I may check it from time to time.


----------



## Arlina (Mar 10, 2004)

*I must be leaving this board!*

I'm sorry to announce that I must be leaving this board. If I can a mod. to delete me from this board, it would be very helpful in this matter. I'm sorry to all of those who care that I must be leaving!! Thanks for all the help in this matter.
thanks,
Arlina


----------



## Bethelarien (May 8, 2004)

*Namarië...*

I regret to inform anyone who still cares that I will be leaving TTF. For those who know me, this likely won't come as a surprise. It saddens me that it has come to this, but in perfect honesty, there is nothing keeping me here.

I joined TTF almost a year and a half ago, and I had quite a bit of fun. But since then, activity has ground almost to a halt, aided by the split into TTF and the separate MERPG, resulting in the death of most of the guilds, including my own Guild of Elves (and subsequent Guild of Eruhini). As the RPGs are no longer here, and the debates have basically been flushed down the toilet, there's no reason for me to stay.

I bid you all a very fond farewell.

Namarië,
Bethelarien


----------



## Maeglin (May 8, 2004)

Farewell dearest Beth! We had some good times in our Guild of Elves! You will be missed.


----------



## Ol'gaffer (Dec 31, 2004)

*Into the west*

My dear and less dear TTF'ers.

It is time for me to make this announcement. Long have I already thought about it, but now on the brink of a new year I believe that it's time.

I'am leaving TTF for a hiatus, following my friend Lantarions steps, I will not be returning here. At least not in the near future. 

School, work and my dream of working in the film industry are up more and more of my time by the day and I intend to concentrate on them even more from now on. I've begun writing a new screenplay and I have my theatre activities to think of as well. 

It has been a wonderful time here, but now that the films have come to an end, I believe that I've said all that I have to say. I leave my moderators post and I trust that the TTF Mods can and will find someone better than me for the job.

Thank you all, and a goodbye for now. I will return here some day to see how are things. Hoping that it's not the end of TTF that I depart 

Yours,

Jesse of Finland (Ol'gaffer)


----------



## Confusticated (Dec 31, 2004)

*Re: Into the west*

I wish you success in your dreams of film-making. Although I do believe you'll be happy regardless of level of fame or financial success, because of the passion you for have for this art form.

You're doing something many people should do, but often times don't. Going after what you really want. That's as close a thing to a guarantee of living a good and happy life as someone can get. 

And I'd personally be eager to see anything you do make, given what little I do know of your film tastes (Not counting Jackson's LotR ) and can only guess about your style.

But be sure to drop in and keep us updated!


----------



## Turgon (Dec 31, 2004)

*Re: Into the west*

Good luck with the future Gaffer! I guess we will see you when _The Hobbit_ finally hits the cinema?

 

Take care in the meantime.


----------



## David Pence (Dec 31, 2004)

*Re: Into the west*



> '_It's the job that's never started as takes longest to finish_,' as my old gaffer used to say.


 Good-bye (for now), and Good-luck!!!


----------



## e.Blackstar (Dec 31, 2004)

*Re: Into the west*

I barely know you, except as fadhatter's sorta nemisis   

But, you seem like a very cool person and, o' course, a dedicated Tolkienoligest. So, much luck in your film career and I hope to see your name in the end credits of many a film. 

May your pages remain uncreased,
e.Blackstar

{*sigh* there seem to be too many "it's time for me to leave" threads. Then again, there are always a few "well, I'm back" ones to negate the former. Ah well.}


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Dec 31, 2004)

*Re: Into the west*



Ol'gaffer said:


> ...I'm leaving TTF for a hiatus...
> 
> Yours,
> 
> Jesse of Finland (Ol'gaffer)



The best of fortune to you! TTF is, at best, high deep entertainment, but not anything like studying in film school, preparing yourself for your life's work. 

Please feel free to email me ([email protected]) if you are ever so inclined, and I'll try fill you in on what Syd Field's been up to lately! 

Best of everything,

Barley


----------



## fadhatter (Jan 1, 2005)

*Re: Into the west*

noooooooooooooooooo !!! batman had robin, chic had chong, laurel had hardy.....what will i do without my drop kick...erhmm i mean sidekick 

remember gaffer, you can thank me for that oscar am sure is yours for the taking.


----------



## Arvedui (Jan 1, 2005)

*Re: Into the west*

Goodbye for now, Ol'gaffer. It has been a pleasure having you around. And I have a feeling that we will probably see you around sometimes.
If not, I have you on my MSN.list, I think...

Good luck!


----------

